# Awesome Young Grey Flemmie Boy at CatNap from the Heart (IL)



## BlueFrog (Jul 9, 2009)

I know there are a lot of Flemmie fans on the board so I wanted to get the word out about Alex, a light gray six month old boy I transferredto CatNapfrom Chicago Ridge yesterday. OMG, is he cool!All bunnies are special, but this one is in a class of his own. 

He looks and galumpfs like ayoung Great Dane who hasn't grown into his feet or ears yet, and I find his reported age of six months on the original intake paperwork to be plausible. (I wouldn't question the paperwork so much except that it also indicated he was agirl named "Alexis." Let's just say there's nothing small about this rabbit, and he's not neutered yet....) Can't tell you how much he weighsexcept to say there's alreadya LOT of bunny to love!Even though he had just arrived at CR, been put in a cage in a room full of strange rabbits, dragged out of the cage, stuffed ina carrier, then driven to a new shelter full of still morestrange smells, he handled it all like a pro. Everyone went crazy about him as soon as he walked in the door, and he basking in the attention from both the young and the instantly young at heart. He's going to be someone's heart bunny for sure. 

It's going to be a while until he's posted for adoption but I wanted to be sure to get the word out. This boy's worth contacting the shelter about in advance. Let 'em know T told you about him at RO, would you please? No pictures yet but I can encourage someone at the shelter to take some. 

If your taste -or at least available space! -runs to small and cute, there'salso Toji, who looks like maybe a dwarf something (?Polish)mixed with an English spot? Doesn't look purebred anything that I'm familiar with, not that that means much.I was supposed to take a different rabbit from CR to CatNapbut they left the final decision to my discretion, and she kept throwing herself in my armsfor cuddles. Absolutely adorable, maybe 3ish pounds, chocolate head and _tons_ of small chocolate spots on a white ground color, very rounded body typeand small ears.She's 18 months old and already spayed.She's supposed to be good about using her litterbox and is accustomed to a diet containinglots of fresh greens. Her I have photos of, albeit poor quality ones.


----------



## BlueFrog (Jul 9, 2009)

These pictures do Toji no justice at all, but I'm terrible at photographing snuggle bunnies! Any guesses as to her breeding?


----------



## myheart (Jul 10, 2009)

T, you are killing mewithall of these flemmies you keep finding....!!!

But, Patrick says he wants a sweet *big* *girl *to love on. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin2: *myheart*, you've got it backward: the Flemmies are finding me! I swear to you, I'm not looking for rabbits, any rabbits at all. Nothing would please me more than for all rabbits to have safe, loving homes where they stay put. But nnooooo, the needy bunniesfind me. I try to hide from them, but still, they come! 

If I had picked my rabbit, instead of my rabbit picking me, it would have been a Flemmie or that awe-inspiring Giant Chinchilla you undoubtedly recall. The universe is probably frustrated that it keeps sending me nice big bunners, most of them even of preferred gender, and instead of keeping them, I turn them over to rescues. At least theflood of giant rabbits keeps Fi on her toes. "Behave, or I'll trade you in for a nice Flemmie" is a remarkably effective threat.  (Seriously, I love her to pieces and would never, ever "exchange" her for another bunny, but she can be a challenge when she's in one of her moods!) 

Tell Patrick there's a gorgeous -and I do mean _gorgeous_ -cinnamon girl coming in to CatNap aftershe's spayed....


----------



## myheart (Jul 10, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> ...Tell Patrick there's a gorgeous -and I do mean _gorgeous_ -cinnamon girl coming in to CatNap aftershe's spayed....


I told Patrick, and he said, "Pictures Please!!!" :biggrin2: Mmmmm.... big bunny to squish on....


----------



## Jenk (Jul 12, 2009)

Stating the obvious: Toji is _so cute!!! _I hope that she finds a loving family el-pronto--and same goes for the giant Chinchilla (?) boy. They both sound like uber-sweethearts. 

:inlove:

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> :biggrin2: *myheart*, you've got it backward: the Flemmies are finding me!...I try to hide from them, but still, they come!
> 
> If I had picked my rabbit, instead of my rabbit picking me, it would have been a Flemmie or that awe-inspiring Giant Chinchilla you undoubtedly recall. The universe is probably frustrated that it keeps sending me nice big bunners, most of them even of preferred gender, and instead of keeping them, I turn them over to rescues.



Chances are, the Universe really is "sending" large bunners your way due to your feelings/thoughts about them. You appreciate them; therefore, the Universe says, _You like big bunners, huh? Okay, I'll send some more your way._


> At least theflood of giant rabbits keeps Fi on her toes. "Behave, or I'll trade you in for a nice Flemmie" is a remarkably effective threat.  (Seriously, I love her to pieces and would never, ever "exchange" her for another bunny, but she can be a challenge when she's in one of her moods!)


_LOL!!!_


----------



## Jenk (Jul 12, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *BlueFrog wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...Tell Patrick there's a gorgeous -and I do mean _gorgeous_ -cinnamon girl coming in to CatNap aftershe's spayed....
> ...


Heck, even _I_ want to see pictures--and I'm definitely not "on the market" for another rabbit. But pictures would be very much appreciated.


----------



## myheart (Jul 12, 2009)

*Jenk wrote: *


> Stating the obvious: Toji is _so cute!!! _I hope that she finds a loving family el-pronto--and same goes for the giant Chinchilla (?) boy. They both sound like uber-sweethearts.
> 
> :inlove:



There is a bit of a story on the Chinchilla boy.... T would probably be happy to tell the whole story, trust me, it is a heart breaker! :bunnyangel:I cried so much for the big guy....:cry1:

myheart


----------



## Jenk (Jul 12, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> There is a bit of a story on the Chinchilla boy.... T would probably be happy to tell the whole story, trust me, it is a heart breaker! :bunnyangel:I cried so much for the big guy....:cry1:


_Uh-oh_...I don't know what's wrong with me because I _know_ that such stories just kill me inside (and make me cry hard on the outside). But I can't help but ask to "hear" them anyway....

T, what's the Chinchilla boy'sstory? (Yeah, I'm gonna brave it as best I can.)


----------



## BlueFrog (Jul 12, 2009)

Toji is super cute and one of the sweetest buns I've met. She's one of those rare "total package" pets and I hope she finds a great home ASAP, especially since she's been a shelter bun twice. Alex the big Flemmie boy already has a serious adopter interested! I'm so happy for him.

Here's the cinnamon:











As for the Giant Chinchilla :cry1:A whopping _22 pounds_ of total love who came to Chicago Ridge and came thisclose to coming home with me, Fiona's and my family's preferences notwithstanding. We were told he was just about a year old. He was adopted quickly by a family with a disabled husband who just adored him -and the bunny was dead within a week. At necropsy, the vet felt his organs were that of a ten-year old rabbit. No idea whether he was vastly older than we were told, or whether his enormous size did his organs in at a young age.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 13, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Toji is super cute and one of the sweetest buns I've met. She's one of those rare "total package" pets and I hope she finds a great home ASAP, especially since she's been a shelter bun twice.



_Awww_...I hope that both Toji and Alex find their forever homes ASAP.





> As for the Giant Chinchilla :cry1:A whopping _22 pounds_ of total love who came to Chicago Ridge and came thisclose to coming home with me, Fiona's and my family's preferences notwithstanding. We were told he was just about a year old. He was adopted quickly by a family with a disabled husband who just adored him -and the bunny was dead within a week. At necropsy, the vet felt his organs were that of a ten-year old rabbit. No idea whether he was vastly older than we were told, or whether his enormous size did his organs in at a young age.


_Wow_. :cry2 That poor family...the shock and heartache that they must have felt. Hopefully, they'll brave bun ownership again.


----------



## BlueFrog (Jul 17, 2009)

Oversized photos for an oversized bunny! 

Click here

And here


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeousness!


----------



## Jenk (Jul 18, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Oversized photos for an oversized bunny!
> 
> Click here
> 
> And here




_EEEEEEEE!!!!_ Most people seem to prefer lop ears; I am an utter fool for straight bun ears. 

I pretend that Zoe's and Pink's ears are made of dark chocolate, while Emma's are caramel. And I tell the buns, "I'm gonna nibble your ears." I wonder what I could pretend a gray bun's ears are....Somehow, the idea of nibbling on a dust bunny isn't overly appealing. _LOL_

Okay, so I cannot--can _NOT_--have a Flemmie--much less a fourth bun. But Alex is a beaut! If you have any further contact with him, please give him pets (as well as hugs and kisses, if he'll let you), and whisper to him that they're from me.

:inlove:


----------

